# bigger calves from ankle weights



## tigerstile (Oct 13, 2003)

sup fellas.  i was planning to get ankle weights to get my calves bigger.  i just started working out with my friend since he got a little 'home gym' but we only do arm and chest workouts.  i always had REALLY scrawny legs but was too embarrassed or too lazy to go work them out.  i was gonna get a gym membership so i could use some calf machines but dont have too much time to spend there and was hoping ankle weights would speed up the process.  i read a thread on here about the ankle weights but the person posting was just using them to run faster, jump higher, etc.  i was going to use them to get my calves bigger.  i was wondering if this would work and how much weight i would have to use.  i am a light 139lbs at 5'10.  
thanks for the help.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 13, 2003)

How about some non-weighted one legged calf raises.


----------



## iron jock (Oct 14, 2003)

Ankle weights won't really target your calfs man but will strength the rest of you leg.  I wore them for a year and my legs general strength did improve aswell as speed.  non-weighted one legged calf raises would work far better then ankle weights.  If you have good ballence then you can through some light dumbells with it to increase resistence.


----------



## vanity (Oct 15, 2003)

ya go with the heel raises instead.


----------



## tigerstile (Oct 16, 2003)

so one legged calf raises would be the best exercise to get my scrawny calves bigger?  is it just standing on one leg and going on my tippy toes?  is there a proper way to do this?  and what are heel raises?
thanks.


----------



## neanderthal (Oct 16, 2003)

wearing ankle weights can get your claves bigger.  in summers before the football season started, i would always do my running, sprints, and jogging with ankle weights.  it not only made my calves bigger, i became alot faster too.  but for weightlifting, i prefer standing calf raises as a good mass builder.


----------

